# baby's shoulders/chest WIDER than head?!



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone else experience this?? Did it happen with one child, more than one, all??

DS had some pretty intense shoulder dystocia and it was blamed on his shoulders/chest being significantly wider than his big ol' melon head. My mom said I was the same way - shoulders much larger (she ended up with a C/S though). I am thinking wide shoulders just are a family trait at this point....which means the next will probably be the same way. Just wondering if anyone else experienced this - as I was told it is very very uncommon to babies to have anything bigger than their heads......


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

yes, typically the chest is larger than the head - but that doesn't cause shoulder dystocia. the biggest reason for shoulder dystocia is women pushing on their tailbone. if you stand, are on hands and knees or are free to listen to your body's cues to push with no coaching you are less likely to experience shoulder dystocia.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

DD1's chest was 1 inch SMALLER than her head.

DD2's chest was 1 1/2 inches BIGGER than her head. No shoulder dystocia problems.

I don't think that would cause the problem, it all has to do with position.


----------

